# french house of fear



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

my house of fear 2017 "maison de la peur " in french ...






the most interesting part starts from 2'30''


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy buckets, you got my attention right at the start with the tall thin shadowy figure and kept it all the way through. You certainly put a lot of work into this and it looked good and creepy


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!
Great haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That’s an impressive haunt you’ve put together! So many creepy details.


----------

